# MAC Looks



## yummy411 (May 2, 2007)

I had no idea where to post this on the forum so i stuck it here... is there a website or database on here containing all the MAC Looks from the website? I'd love to see any past looks... thanks!!!!


----------



## astronaut (May 2, 2007)

This is all I got:

http://macproductgallery.com/gallery...igitalimagery/


----------



## yummy411 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you astronaut... great visuals. i hope i  can find the looks... especially sweetie cake.. how they did that face and the products.. i loved that look!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 2, 2007)

they have some on the specktra server under looks


----------



## yummy411 (May 2, 2007)

LOL!!hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   thanks.. you learn something new everyday! i swear i have never noticed that link =p


----------



## yummy411 (May 2, 2007)

no sweetie cakes


----------



## astronaut (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_LOL!!hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   thanks.. you learn something new everyday! i swear i have never noticed that link =p
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha didn't know that either! PDFs though, my poor slow computer!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2007)

That's what I did.  I'll check and see if I have any of the Sweetie Cakes looks.

ETA: Sorry no Sweetie Cakes in my files... 

Are you sure they developed face charts for Sweetie Cakes?  Not all of the collections have seperate looks.  Ballonancy doesn't.


----------



## lsperry (May 3, 2007)

Have you tried this site?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/superz...r=17ae&.src=ph

HTH


----------



## yummy411 (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Have you tried this site?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/superz...r=17ae&.src=ph

HTH_

 
super thanks!!!! this is exactly what i was looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with the products and instructions!!!! i've recently found this super easy to use!!!! you are the bestestestestest!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Have you tried this site?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/superz...r=17ae&.src=ph

HTH_

 
Awesome link - Bookmarking it now!


----------



## Prettie1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Have you tried this site?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/superz...r=17ae&.src=ph

HTH_

 
This is an excellent link - Thanks for posting it!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 4, 2007)

colors used:

sweetie cake
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Moistureblend Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pinked Mauve and Apricot Pink Pigments with 168 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Spiked Eye Brows 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Almond Icing Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Demi-Sweet Eye Shadow with 217 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 224 Brush and Sketch Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Peacocked Softsparkle Eye Pencil and Sugar Blue Eye Shadow (lower) with 219 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash and Zoomblack Zoom Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cedar Lip Pencil 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Sweetie Lipstick with 316 Brush and Sweetie Cake Lipglass

pink meringue
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick Foundation SPF 15 with 190 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Prism Powder Blush and Pinked Mauve Pigment with 168 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Charcoal Brown Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Vanilla Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Demi-Sweet and Gateaux Eye Shadows with 239 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Sugar Blue and Sketch Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil and Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 228 Brush 
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cream O' Spice Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Hug Me Lipstick with 316 Brush and Pink Meringue Lipglass 

gateaux
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 Foundation with 190 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pinked Mauve Pigment with 129 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Spiked Eye Brows with Clear Brow Set 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Lily White Pigment with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Gateaux Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Demi-Sweet Eye Shadow and Pinked Mauve Pigment with 239 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Boot Black Liquid Eye Liner 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Iris Accents Softsparkle Eye Pencil with 219 Brush
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Beet Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Plumful Lipstick with 316 Brush and Sweetie Cake Lipglass 

plum parfait
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Coygirl Sheertone Blush with 116 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Wedge Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Almond Icing Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Lily White Pigment (centre) with 224 Brush and Nocturnelle Eye Shadow (inner and outer) with 275 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Demi-Sweet Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Stiletto Liquid Eye Liner with 209 Brush 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Beurre Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Syrup Lipstick with 318 Brush and Plum Parfait Petit-Gloss 

apricot pink
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Harmony Powder Blush and Apricot Pink Pigment with 129 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Omega Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Almond Icing Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 275 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Peacocked Softsparkle Eye Pencil and Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil with 266 Brush
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Lure Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Plink! Lipstick with 316 Brush, Petit Four and Mouthwatering Lipglass


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 4, 2007)

colors used:

millefeuille
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation SPF 15 with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Apricot Pink and Pinked Mauve Pigments with 168 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Stud Eye Brows
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Gateaux and Demi-Sweet Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Sugar Blue Eye Shadow with 275 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Apricot Pink Pigment (centre) and Sugar Blue Eye Shadow (inner and outer) with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Ultra-chill Softsparkle Eye Pencil with 266 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil with 266 Brush 
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Subculture Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Millefeuille Petit-Gloss and Sweetie Cake Lipglass with 316 Brush 

nightsky
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Dame Powder Blush with 116 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Omega Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Almond Icing Eye Shadow with 252 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Gateaux Eye Shadow (centre) with 217 Brush and Black Tied Eye Shadow (inner and outer) with 219 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Gateaux Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil and Black Tied Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Dervish Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Snob Lipstick with 318 Brush and Glaze Petit-Gloss

pinked mauve
SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation with 190 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fleur Power Powder Blush with 116 Brush 
EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Cork Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Lily White Pigment with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Sugar Blue (inner), Soba (centre) Eye Shadows with 239 Brush and Pinked Mauve Pigment (outer) with 224 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L'oeil: Demi-Sweet (outer) and Sugar Blue (inner) Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil with 266 Brush 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Reflecto and Iris Accents Softsparkle Eye Pencils with 266 Brush 
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 
LIPS/LÈVRES
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Soar Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Viva Glam V Lipstick with 318 Brush and Petit Four Lipglass


----------

